# SL Restoration - Porsche 997 Turbo Correction



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Hope you're all well. It's been a while since my last delve into the studio but welcome to another installment,










This 2007 Porsche 997 Turbo came to us with the owners' brief consisting of "I'd like my car to look like new again". After some discussion regarding budget, ideal durability & ease of maintenance we decided that one of our Gyeon Quartz Cloth Treatments would be best suited to his requirements.










As always, on arrival protective covers were fitted to the seat, steering wheel & floor mat










Task assessment began, thankfully nothing to make the toes curl, as little more than the expected dirt & grime from a car that gets enjoyed . . .










Firstly the number plates, including backings were removed










Spoiler again raised for better access










Starting point as always was to give all the lower regions, including the wheels, arches & air intakes a pre-contact soak with Auto Finesse Citrus Power. This is left to dwell for a few minutes before rinsing










First stage of the contact wash consisted of tackling the wheel faces with Auto Finesse Imperial & a large Hog Hair brush, wheel nut recess' with a 1/2" Valet Pro brush (Faces only at this stage as the wheels were to be removed as part of the treatment)










Tyres deep cleaned & degreased with Britemax Grime Out










The usual dirt traps tackled with Grime Out & various brushes










Engine bay given a light once over prior to steam cleaning later in the detail (air intakes protected with old MF cloths)










Luggage compartment with Grime Out & a detailing brush










Car then foamed with Auto Finesse Avalanche @60c to soften the remaining dirt & grime










Once rinsed, it was time for the standard safe 2 bucket wash with Gyeon Bathe










And a Microfiber Madness Incredisponge, glass first as to not cross contaminate










Bodywork then washed from the top down,










Dooka Wheel Mitt for the inner arch lips










Vehicle then rinsed @30c, before being rough dried with an i4detailing Uber Blue Drying Towel










With the initial wash complete it was time to remove the wheels to allow deep cleaning of these hard to reach areas, stud pegs used for safety










Gyeon Iron doing its thing on the wheel inners . . .










A few tar spots also dealt with










Wheel Arches & calipers tackled with Grime Out & various brushes










Before










After (pre tar removal)










Some serious tar build up on the arch liners removed with ObliTARate










Wheels were then refitted (protection to be applied once in the unit). Rough drying first allowed faster activation & subsequent removal of the contaminants with Auto Finesse ObliTARate










After another rinse it was into the unit for a further 2 stages of decontamination, the 1st with Gyeon Iron










Which acts as a lubricant for Gyeon Clay (2nd part of the stage) without degrading it in anyway . . .










The expected contamination










A final soak this time at 60c with Valet Pro Snow Foam Combo 2 (this also contains degreasing agents so is ideal for this last rinse)










Back into the unit initial drying was carried out with i4Detailing Uber Yellow Plush Towels










Now was an ideal time to steam clean the engine bay, a detailing brush was used where agitation was required










Compressed air was then used for all the water traps










Now ready for polishing, it was time for a Spies Hecker 7010 wipedown to reveal the true condition of the paintwork. (This is also used on all the plastics & all glass bar the windcreen)










Once paint thickness readings were taken, vulnerable trims were taped up using 3M 3030 masking tape










In the main correction was carried out with the Rupes Duetto coupled with a blue Rupes MF pad & their Quartz Gloss polish










An old MF cloth was wrapped around the door catches to raise the door & enable more adequate correction



















A variety of before & after correction shots under various lighting (all pre-refinement)














































Lights . . .










Bonnet badge removed to allow full access, it was also raised with old tape cores for full entire area correction










Before










After










Tighter areas where the car cover had caused some rubbing marks dealt with using the Rupes TA50 polisher



















The entire car was then cleaned up with compressed air to remove any dust etc, given another 7010 wipedown to check the correction work was true & remasked










Refining then commenced with the Rupes Diamond Gloss, again via the Duetto with a white finishing pad










Refining complete & the finish checked under various light sources, all surfaces were wiped down with Prep










Each panel was blown down prior to coating










First layer of protection applied in the form of MOHS+ (applied with a micro suede wrapped over a sponge block)



















Removed with 2 seperate MF cloths to ensure complete removal of any residue (always remove a further than you have applied)



















A folded micro suede cloth was used for the tighter, hard to reach areas










Surfaces double checked for remaining residue with the Brinkmann










Getting there . . .










Once the MOHS+ base was applied (3 coats an hour apart) the wheels & calipers were sealed with Rim










Wheels refitted & nuts torqued, the car was then rolled into the booth & baked at 60c for 20mins










An hour later all the surfaces at an ideal temperature,










And a perfect working environment










After a further Prep wipedown










2 coats of Phobic were applied 10 mins apart










All glass was treated with View (this is a 2 part kit consisting of Cleanse & View)










After being cleaned with Prep, View is also applied to the wiper blades










All plastics rejuvinated with Trim










Big transformation here . . .










Finally all the paintwork was given 2 coats of CanCoat










Tyres given 2 coats of Tyre with a sponge applicator cut into quarters,










This gives a nice 'deep' satin look (pictures is after just 1 coat)










Number plates refitted, screws & caps all replaced










Interior was looking rather tired and used










So was given a thorough clean










The steaming of the leatherwork with the Nilfisk 51H bringing the following transformation










Togive it that 'new' leather smell the seats were then given a light once over with Swissvax Leather Cleaner before being condition with their Swissvax Leather Milk. A few other little bits taken care of with a detail brush










Engine bay & luggage compartment dressed with Auto Finesse Dressle giving it a nice 'fresh' look










Tailpipes polished with Britemax Easy Cut & #0000 wire wool



















Shuts deep cleansed & protected in one with Auto Finesse Tripple3










And we were complete . . .























































A few shots of the coatings in action














































A few weeks later the same treatment was carried out to this new Mercedes S Class










Thanks for taking the time to have a browse through the write-up, as it would've taken you a while . . .


----------



## Jon Allum (Aug 18, 2012)

It is nice to see a full on detail. You took real pride in that job and I think the end result is stunning. Out of interest, how long did that take and how much did it cost the customer?

Jon


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

wow, what a job, cracking results :thumb:

Oh, and that New S-Class...*drool*


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

The S-Class looked amazing, as did the Porsche! 

Top job :thumb:


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow thats an incredible detail. Fantastic setup there too


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fabulous write up and transformation :argie:

What's your thoughts on the Duetto?


----------



## mattwelcer (Jul 29, 2006)

Great work!!!
Really love reading your detailed write ups, thank you! :thumb:


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

That's some lovely work. Both cars have amazing finishes.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Incredible work once again Nick! I was a little surprised to read a Gyeon Prep wipedown AFTER the application of MOHS+? I suppose you're looking to 'key' that base layer before applying the top coat?

Car looks amazing in the after pictures, as does the S-Class!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb attention to detail and stunning finish Nick! :argie:

Alan W


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

That is one tremendous job. Nice to see so many Gyeon products in action on a single car.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Amazing work and great finish


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Superb write up and description of each stage with great attention to detail.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Love a thread that's so descriptive as much effort into the write up as there was into the detail superb!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Top work as always my fellow Gyeon buddy.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Stunning work on an amazing car, meteor grey always suits the 911.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

enjoyed that, great stuff.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

stunning as usual, love your write ups. very informative and great pictures to show what you're talking about :thumb:

Chris


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Unreal take detailing that step further. 

Solid protection. Will last for years. 

Awesome work nick. Really love your work. 

One of my favourite detailers


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Outstanding


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Such attention to detail.... Amazing set up you have there.. That process must be expensive but the result is simply stunning.... :argie::argie:

Out of interest how long will that protection last with normal washing, especially on the wheels?


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

That's an amazing finish. Pictures are good, too ... what camera did you use???


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Excellent write up with just the right amount of pictures.


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

amazing work as usual great looking cars


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

VERY thorough as always mate, cracking work :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work Nick


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Amazing job. Well done you.


----------



## caddydaddyoad (May 8, 2007)

Wow. Now those are some results!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As always Nicholas, a fantastic and informative write up :thumb:..
Awesome work too ..
Loving some of your wash media, especially the small dooka pad, great for wheel arches ..


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work from one of the best.


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job ;-)


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

An excellent write up thanks for sharing !


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

Fantastic work. Loads of photos really helps. Love the fact you try and give tips. I will take the badge off mine for it's spring detail. I didn't know the front badge just unscrewed. Nice tip re filling the air intakes with microfibers, I forgot last time. 

I have gyeon mohs to apply so again this is specifically helpful.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

uber beautifull


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Superb job on a brilliant car. Amazing.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Where do you get the stud pegs from?


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Always enjoy reading your posts. Once again a cracking transformation and stunning car!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I looked at ever picture and read every word!!! 

That turbo is stunning and a million times better once you had finished!!!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I do love seeing the cars in the booth! It's certainly a fantastic way for a customer to see how good their car looks! 

Love this detail! And the Merc is a Beaty too!


----------



## Miked3781 (May 6, 2013)

Much kudos, great car to work on, but boy, what an awesome job.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Not too shabby that Nicholas:thumb:

Gotta love the Gyeon Tyre dressing - great product

I must experiment with my unopened box of Mohs


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Awesome write up, any chance of one on a new merc s class? How have you secured the microfibre to the steamer in that pic? Car looked better than new, spray booth lighting shows off the results brilliantly.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work, beautiful reflections shots.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

As always, thanks to everyone for the comments



Jon Allum said:


> It is nice to see a full on detail. You took real pride in that job and I think the end result is stunning. Out of interest, how long did that take and how much did it cost the customer?
> 
> Jon


This particular job was spaced across 5 days, each job is priced individually as the defects are never the same in any cars



bigslippy said:


> Fabulous write up and transformation :argie:
> 
> What's your thoughts on the Duetto?


The Duetto is a very able machine & its correction capabilities were shown very well in this detail. It would make the ideal machine for the serious enthusiast IMO :thumb:



JBirchy said:


> Incredible work once again Nick! I was a little surprised to read a Gyeon Prep wipedown AFTER the application of MOHS+? I suppose you're looking to 'key' that base layer before applying the top coat?
> 
> Car looks amazing in the after pictures, as does the S-Class!


Thanks Jon, I felt the Prep wipe down necessary due to the MOHS+ application taking place outside the booth before baking & I wanted to ensure no airbourne contaminants had become present prior to the Phobic application


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

neilb62 said:


> Such attention to detail.... Amazing set up you have there.. That process must be expensive but the result is simply stunning.... :argie::argie:
> 
> Out of interest how long will that protection last with normal washing, especially on the wheels?


As a certified Gyeon Detailer this particular service comes with a 2yr warranty on the paintwork. We generally see around 9 months protection on the wheels with suitable maintenance



F10N47 said:


> That's an amazing finish. Pictures are good, too ... what camera did you use???


I use a Nikon D7000 with various lenses


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

j3ggo said:


> Where do you get the stud pegs from?


The stud pegs are actually a Porsche part from the spare wheel toolkit, most manufacturers now have one as part of the kit



ocdetailer said:


> Awesome write up, any chance of one on a new merc s class? How have you secured the microfibre to the steamer in that pic? Car looked better than new, spray booth lighting shows off the results brilliantly.


Blimey, write up requests :speechles Have made a mental note for when the next one arrives 

I've cut some microfibres to size & just secure them with masking tape


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job stunning


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

WOW, think this is the best detail I have seen on here. Great job


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Very nice mr nick! 

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stunning levels of workamnship, Nick. Never expect anything less! 

Did you find the exhaust trims really tarnished? I simply cannot get my boss' 997.2T ones properly clean. I think the right one is worse than the left from memory.

Need to invest in another exhaust polishign machine.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

gally said:


> Stunning levels of workamnship, Nick. Never expect anything less!
> 
> Did you find the exhaust trims really tarnished? I simply cannot get my boss' 997.2T ones properly clean. I think the right one is worse than the left from memory.
> 
> Need to invest in another exhaust polishign machine.


Thanks as always for taking the time to browse Kev,

I've generally found on the Porsches & Audis, that unless you get the tailpipes & protect them substantially from new then you're up against it as they tarnish almost immediately. On the gen 2 turbos it's not uncommon to have to cut them right back & re satin black then inner lip


----------



## Dsdarko (Apr 8, 2014)

Big like


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Porsche customer wanted it to look like new again, well I think it looks better than that. Great job


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

brilliant detail. some great photos there at the end too.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

`kin hell. Mint


----------



## s28nhb (Aug 25, 2008)

What a car


----------



## Farqui (Jun 24, 2014)

Outstanding job with an amazing finish


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Attention to detail is unbelievable - great work


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice Detailing!

Nice JOb!


----------



## mr_pedro (Jul 1, 2014)

Great job. Some day, i'll reach that level


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

Absolutely incredible results!


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

If carlsberg did Porsches...



It still wouldn't look as good as that. Nice work.


----------

